

VMKit "Runs any Java and .Net applications on MacOSX and Unix-based systems." - Rickasaurus
http://vmkit.llvm.org/index.html

======
count
The page is a little unclear - will this provide the standard libraries (or
allow you to take them from an existing jvm/clr) that each runtime provides
normally? javax.* or System.* stuff?

